# drivers for Acer Aspire 5602 WLMi



## sureshk256 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear friends

I am facing a problem with my laptop and need your help...
my laptop was running ok until last week and then it started giving all sorts of problems (mostly due to spyware, i think)...I thought Installing a new OS will help... So, I installed XP SP3...installation looked fine, as it didnt show any warning during installation... But after the installation is complete, I firstly realised that there was no sound...n then when I checked, I found a YELLOW ? mark at the OTHER DEVICES in the DEVICE MANAGER... one more shocking news is that I couldnt connect to internet both via LAN and wireless...USB connection are fine and I could connect to both flash drives and ext HD... I repeated the Installation couple of times, still the same problem...
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated... Do you have any idea where I can get the drivers for Acer Aspire 5602 WLMi

Chenna


----------



## sureshk256 (Sep 13, 2008)

sureshk256 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I am facing a problem with my laptop and need your help...
> my laptop was running ok until last week and then it started giving all sorts of problems (mostly due to spyware, i think)...I thought Installing a new OS will help... So, I installed XP SP3...installation looked fine, as it didnt show any warning during installation... But after the installation is complete, I firstly realised that there was no sound...n then when I checked, I found a YELLOW ? mark at the OTHER DEVICES in the DEVICE MANAGER... one more shocking news is that I couldnt connect to internet both via LAN and wireless...USB connection are fine and I could connect to both flash drives and ext HD... I repeated the Installation couple of times, still the same problem...
> ...


Looks like I have Solved it ... Formatted the harddisk using [email protected]alled Windows...installed drivers and Utilities downloaded from Acer


----------



## gzn (Apr 16, 2010)

ı can t find any audio driver for my notebook acer aspire 5602 wlmi. the problem occured after ı installed orbi cam driver. now ı cant listen or hear anything. ı need a quick help please


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi gzn welcome to TSF please note it is not nice to hijack a thread it is always better to start your own,that said please go to acer's support site for your model and download the driver and install, one question before you attempt this do you have any error flags in device manager ie yellow ! or red Xs


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thread closed as the original poster has resolved their issue.


----------

